# Rotterdam - Nightsky’s trip to Holland (May 2012)



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Euromast:

Euromast is a famous observation tower in the west part of downtown Rotterdam, next to The Park. At a height of 185m to the spire it is the 2nd tallest structure in Rotterdam (after KPN-toren). It was built in 1960.

















Euromast.
The stunning view from Euromast:








Towards the city center and The Park.








Kop van Zuid and Erasmus Bridge.








North and South part together. Large version: http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Rotterdam_skylinepano.jpg 








Het Park seen from Euromast.









The top of Euromast. A revolving space tower was added in 1970.








The harbor.
















The floating Chinese restaurant.








KPN-toren Waalhaven, the tallest structure in Rotterdam, but still almost unknown. It has a height of 207m and was built in 1983.








West harbor.








The Hague’s skyline can be seen in the distance!








Amsterdam’s south (Zuidas) can also be seen on clear days!








The police headquarters.









Towards Europoint.








Delfshaven and the harbor.








The chimney skyline of the harbor.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It is very narrow on the staircase to the upper deck of the observation tower!








Euromast is member of "World Federation of Great Towers".


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

There is a restaurant in the tower.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Erasmus university and a chinese pavilion.


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

Rotterdam is a beautifull city. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Delfshaven:

Delfshaven is a district in the west part of Rotterdam, that has a suburban small scale feeling with many old townhouses, canals and a windmill. It escaped the Luftwaffe bombings in 1940, that is why there are so many old buildings, it is really a contrast to downtown Rotterdam. It was originally constructed to be the harbor of the city of Delft, that is situated in the inland about 10 km from Rotterdam.
Unfortunately there were many street gangs during my visit, something I didn’t expect since it is considered the coziest part of Rotterdam. May be it had to do that it started to turn dark, I reached Deflshaven in the evening.









A university building of Hogeschool Rotterdam.

























Korenmolen, one of the few windmills I saw was in Delfshaven.


























































Oude Kerk, the Pilgrims Father’s Church, has origins from the 1400s.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, amazing pics. i think i gotta visit rotterdam now that i saw these beautiful photos!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

In the distance you can see the windmill and the KPN-toren.









A nice view of Delfshaven’s old canal houses, that features a “hanging” pub.
























Schiedamsweg in Delfshaven. It looks nice with its old houses and foregin restaurants, but that is were most of the gangs were.

















Schiedamsweg. From here I took the tram back to the central station.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Areas between Delfshaven and the city center, seen from the tram:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

This part of west Rotterdam has many old buildings that survived the bombings.









Gebouwe Delftse Poort and Milenium near the station. Going back to Amsterdam. Goodbye Rotterdam!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

You can watch all photo from Rotterdam on my website, World Travel Images:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Rotterdam.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Rotterdam


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks! 









View from Euromast. Scroll right>









View from Willemsbrug. Scroll right>

That's it for now.


----------

